
Woolly mammoth cloning attempt revives ethical debate - tvanzyl
http://www.cbc.ca/news/technology/woolly-mammoth-cloning-attempt-revives-ethical-debate-1.2867654
======
deeviant
Good grief, I think some people are just addicted to debating or creating
"moral dilemma."

On one side, you have scientists that want to bring back the wolly mammoth.
They have some pretty convincing arguments in terms of bringing back a extinct
species that may have a beneficial niche to fill and pioneering techniques to
revive extinct species to boot.

On the other side, you have a guy who thinks the fact that the scientists
requiring the use of a elephant surrogate mother is animal abuse, and the
whole thing should be called off, at least until we can create an artificial
womb(which isn't even on any scientific radar that I have been privy to).
Elephants in captivity are already bred for a variety of reasons, and breeding
is a pretty nature animal endeavour.

I say, bring them back. Or at least try to.

------
guard-of-terra
Of course we should. Tundra steppes are the way to go.

You can't seriously damage frozen swampy tundra forests because noone wants
them already. Our ecosystem is already badly damaged wrt large polar animals.

We should also have every threatened animal cell structure so we may revive
them when we figure out ecology.

I really hope that we do have something like that. Any 12 yo will think out of
it.

~~~
jkot
Raindeers will love it :-)

------
batbomb
I would love to try a mammoth burger.

~~~
simulate
The Explorers Club served mammoth meat during their annual dinner in 1951
using a 250,000 year old carcass:
[http://mentalfloss.com/article/57100/time-250000-year-old-
ma...](http://mentalfloss.com/article/57100/time-250000-year-old-mammoth-was-
served-dinner)

